

Distributed computation platforms - genadytr

What are your thoughts about distributed computation platforms, and how would you use it?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.graphcpu.com&#x2F;
======
cblock811
There are some interesting platforms that popped up over the last few years:

[http://zillabyte.com/](http://zillabyte.com/)
[http://databricks.com/](http://databricks.com/)
[https://yhathq.com/products/scienceops](https://yhathq.com/products/scienceops)

The thing I'm most excited about with these platforms is seeing distributed
computing become accessible to more developers. Lowering the barrier to entry
(not needing to know the Hadoop ecosystem or have a PhD to do data science)
can help developers answer questions their companies have and be more
productive. Just my two cents.

